# Mounting A Big Chuck On A Mini Lathe



## mtwheatley (Jun 16, 2016)

I recently purchased a 3 jaw 5" chuck for my 4200 HiTorque Mini Lathe and I love it.  But I find that mounting it is more difficult than my 3" chuck because of its size and weight.  So I came up with a little trick that helps a lot.  When mounting the chuck I place a 1" thick piece of soft wood across the ways to hold the chuck up while I bolt it on.  I use the same trick when I dismount the chuck to make sure I don't drop it on the ways. 













Lathe Chuck Support A



__ mtwheatley
__ Jun 16, 2016



						I recently purchased a 3 jaw 5" chuck for my 4200 HiTorque Mini Lathe and I love it.  But I find...


----------



## Billh50 (Jun 16, 2016)

That's what we always did when changing chucks on lathes at work.


----------



## Andre (Jun 16, 2016)

I will soon make a chuck cradle for my 9" four jaw. I've been putting it off for long enough 

Dale Derry from Metal Tips and Tricks on YouTube showed a video recently of a chuck cradle. I might wish to include ball bearings into the design to allow the chuck to roll on the cradle.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jun 25, 2016)

mtwheatley said:


> I recently purchased a 3 jaw 5" chuck for my 4200 HiTorque Mini Lathe and I love it.  But I find that mounting it is more difficult than my 3" chuck because of its size and weight.  So I came up with a little trick that helps a lot.  When mounting the chuck I place a 1" thick piece of soft wood across the ways to hold the chuck up while I bolt it on.  I use the same trick when I dismount the chuck to make sure I don't drop it on the ways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I was an apprentice each lathe in the tool room had a purpose made timber platform that fitted over the bed to be used when changing chucks. other machines had appropriate platforms for use when changing set ups. We also used these platforms when mounting objects on face plates in case they slipped while adjusting them.

As a result of that training I have always done it since.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jun 25, 2016)

just know , you may not be able to open the jaws much  before they hit the bed


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jun 25, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> just know , you may not be able to open the jaws much  before they hit the bed




How true, I knew one guy he fitted the biggest chuck he could, his lathe didn't have a gap, so took an angle grinder to it and cut away the bed ways so that the jaws could be opened, it worked, but I don't recommend it. He could literally swing a 12" piece on a 12" lathe. Sometimes needs must. 

in a similar vein I have fitted a 7"disc to a 5"grinder, before anyone panics about speed it has a speed control, I can slow it down to the correct speed for a 7"disc, and yes I have made a new guard for the larger disc. it has plenty of power at 1400 w.  These mods are Ok if you do them properly.


----------

